
A Grocery Store's Plan to Shame Customers into Using Reusable Bags Backfired - js2
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2019/07/08/739580158/how-a-grocery-stores-plan-to-shame-customers-into-using-reusable-bags-backfired
======
gdy
I wonder how much of outrage and calling out would've happened if he instead
of warts or weird adult video had chosen, for example, homo- or transexuality
as something to be ashamed of.

Shaming people with warts as a collateral apparently is fine with everyone.

------
duxup
He tried to make it sort of undesirable...but didn't go far enough and just
chose amusing.

~~~
Splognosticus
Even if they had successfully made their bags offensive, deliberately
offending your customers doesn't sound like a great idea to me.

------
typenil
There's a great planet money episode that analyzed the actual effect of
removing plastic bags from grocery stores - and how it really doesn't match
the hype.

Straight off, it claimed that at least 30% of the plastic "savings" was offset
by people buying more trash bags (because people reuse shopping bags).

Most of the rest of it focused on how many times you had to reuse non-plastic
bags for them to actually be environmentally better than plastic. The numbers
are quite striking.

[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/04/09/711181385/are-...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/04/09/711181385/are-
plastic-bag-bans-garbage)

------
js2
A pretty good example of the cobra effect. I'm not sure how the owner didn't
see this as the likely outcome.

